# Explicacion de Vpp



## antoniof (Sep 23, 2009)

Hola a todos, 

 he empezado hace poco con esto de pics. Tengo una duda. En algunos pics encuentro una patilla con el nombre Vpp, q significa?? 

Entiendo que vdd es alimentacion y vss masa... pero vpp?

Gracias.


----------



## tecnogirl (Sep 23, 2009)

Vpp - Voltage programming pin. En ese pin se aplica el Voltaje de programacion.
Fte: http://www.best-microcontroller-projects.com/pic-icsp.html
Salu2.


----------



## Vick (Sep 23, 2009)

Así es... Vpp es el voltaje de programación, al aplicar este voltaje, el microcontrolador entra en modo de programación, es decir, para que puedas escribir el código máquina en la memoria de programa del microcontrolador y es normalmente un voltaje de entre 12 y 14V.

En el uso normal, no debes preocuparte por ese voltaje, lo aplica automáticamente en el momento necesario tu grabador, ya que solo se usa para eso, para grabar el PIC.


----------



## Vegetal Digital (Sep 23, 2009)

Esa pata también es el masterclear, para que el pic corra pone en estado alto y para que este "apagado" por así decirlo, ponelo a 0v. esos 13v hay que tenerlos en cuenta si vas a hacer algún circuito con programación in circuit.


----------

